
Onion farmer dumps millions of onions and explains Covid supply chain fail - jelliclesfarm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;activity-6653315947820052480-zte2<p>It’s about 2 minute video from an onion farmer&#x2F;packer dumping his produce due to restaurant closure and supply chain breakdown.<p>We saw millions of lbs of dairy dumped. Millions and millions of lbs of produce will be dumped in America during the covid shut down.<p>Two things: 1. If it doesn’t go to restaurants, it gets dumped because there just isn’t enough demand when there is no restaurant industry.<p>2. The reliance on supply chain throws light on on how there is really no local food supply&#x2F;production. This has worked very well so far.<p>Logistics and supply chain in Ag has been stellar and it really really works very well. When it works.<p>To me, this shines light on food wastage and consumption. Obviously we are all still eating at home. We are eating less when we don’t go to restaurants apparently.<p>Perhaps we will emerge out of this thinner and hungrier.
======
thedevindevops
Why are they not selling it to those delivered 'box meals' companies?

------
allears
Sadder but wiser, perhaps. Thinner and hungrier? I'm eating like there's no
tomorrow.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
Restaurant food has a lot more fat and salt. Even if it seems healthy. A salad
has hidden sugars and more processed foods as condiments than a salad you’d
toss at home.

I used to be work in the restaurant kitchen ..ok, granted it was Michelin
starred ones which guarantees ungodly amounts of butter and salt...but the
underlying philosophy of any restaurant is ..make it tasty and addictive and
memorable so the punter keeps returning for more. Restaurants rely on foot
traffic from regulars. Especially regular lunch/breakfast joints and casual
eateries. That’s what keeps them afloat.

The take out culture has made it worse because we don’t get to sit down and
eat and converse etc. (the French are better at this more than any other). It
makes one eat more food and enjoy less.

We have switched to shoveling food in front of television or a quick lunch.
It’s convenience over taste or health. This certainly ends up with lots of
empty calories.

I am only talking about my observations in America. And then there is the
ridiculous amount of restaurants competing with each other. So there is really
no need to cook at home. Perhaps the silver lining is that people will cook
more at home during this covid shut in. And perhaps get healthier eating/food
habits.

